# The Official DIGIT IRC Chat Server!



## cyberjunkie (Jun 8, 2009)

We have our own IRC server setup! This means you can chat with us and other Digit readers in real-time! The server details and instructions are given below.

*Server Address: irc.raaabo.com
Channel: #Digit*

If you're using Opera, it's really simple. Firefox requires a small addon called Chatzilla. If you don't like using your browser as your chat client, then you can download one of the many IRC clients. 
*
Connecting using Opera  
*Opera has an integrated IRC client. Simply click *HERE* to join the chat. You'll just have to enter your nick and some other details.

*Connecting using Chatzilla (Firefox addon)
Step 1. *Install the Chatzilla addon from *HERE

* *Step 2. *Once installed, click *HERE* to connect.

 *Connecting to Digit’s IRC server using X-Chat*
*Step 1.* Download and install an IRC client. We’re using *X-chat*. You can use any - *HydraIRC*, * mIRC*, *Miranda IM,* *Pidgin*,etc). Steps for the other clients aren't identical but they are similar.

*Step 2.* Add Digit's IRC server to the list
Enter your nickname and alternate nicks. Click Add and enter the name as Thinkdigit, then click on Edit. Enter the server address as irc.raaabo.com/6667. Click Close
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/7503/addserver1.jpg*img194.imageshack.us/img194/5341/addserver2.jpg

*Step 3.* Click Connect and you should be soon logged into the IRC server. If it doesn't work, the command to be used is /server irc.raaabo.com

*Step 4. *Join the #Digit channel
 A popup should ask you which channel you want to connect to. Type #Digit. 
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/4991/joinchannel.jpg
If it doesn't, type /join #Digit in the chatbox at the bottom of the window.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

About time you raised awareness about this!


----------



## hullap (Jun 8, 2009)

^ it was in *testing*


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

*Opera* users can simply access by opening, irc://irc.thinkdigit.com/digit 8)


----------



## hullap (Jun 8, 2009)

^ see the guide


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 8, 2009)

So I was in the unofficial one for these days...Duh!!


----------



## skippednote (Jun 9, 2009)

Can someone guide to Setup IRC on Trillian Astra i'm kinda new to it.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jun 9, 2009)

BomberMan said:


> Can someone guide to Setup IRC on Trillian Astra i'm kinda new to it.



Look for a connections or a plugins window. Create a new IRC connection and set the server as irc.thinkdigit.com. Connect to the IRC server and type /join #digit to connect.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2009)

Thnx.....!!!
Its gr8......!!

I'm using it wid FF.....!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2009)

I am in as sam9s....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 10, 2009)

Was fun yesterday..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes
and default password is your username when you register your user id. I took time to figure that out and change it.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 10, 2009)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Was fun yesterday..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 13, 2009)

*BTW is there any other way to open Digit IRC using firefox without installing That extension? I just dont want to install it!*


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *BTW is there any other way to open Digit IRC using firefox without installing That extension? I just dont want to install it!*


No.
I dont get why installing a small addon can be such a problem.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

Go to *www.mibbit.com/chat/
Server should be irc.thinkdigit.com and channel should be #digit.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Go to *www.mibbit.com/chat/
> Server should be irc.thinkdigit.com and channel should be #digit.


But that is not as responsive as ChatZilla or even xChat.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2009)

^Yeah, but that's Krazzy's problem.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Krazzy's Got a Little Problem


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 17, 2009)

I installed ChatZilla but just wanted to know alternative(no special reason )...;D


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

xChat
Or maybe Another Custom Made IRC Chat Client
I'm using opera
It's The best



			
				Krazzy Warrior said:
			
		

> @Aspire
> For god sake Use  EDIT button!
> Now i m getting u on my nerves!


It should be You are getting on My Nerves


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

@Aspire
For god sake Use *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/edit.gif button!
Now i m getting u on my nerves!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2009)

I installed the Firefox Add-on, connected to digit IRC server...
I can see some users... also..
but *nobody responds* to any queries or messages.... So I disconnected....
Is IRC in testing phase... should I try again in few days...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 19, 2009)

^NO. If nobody responds, either they're afk or they don't care to reply.


----------



## dharmil16 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats an amazing thing.
Thanks digit


----------



## dharmil16 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats an amazing thing.
Thanks digit


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 28, 2009)

heh why no-one comes at the IRC now. AI ****ed it up???


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

_AI and ico ****ed it up_


----------



## paroh (Jun 29, 2009)

only three user in irc right now


----------



## Anorion (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone know of free IRC clients fow windows? xChat nags on windows, and mIRC is also a 30 day trial...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Anyone know of free IRC clients fow windows? xChat nags on windows, and mIRC is also a 30 day trial...



Chatzilla ?


----------



## awww (Jun 29, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Anyone know of free IRC clients fow windows? xChat nags on windows, and mIRC is also a 30 day trial...


pidgin?
is that what you're asking?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Anyone know of free IRC clients fow windows? xChat nags on windows, and mIRC is also a 30 day trial...



Pidgin.


----------



## staticsid (Jun 29, 2009)

@Anorion

Just downloaded NetIRC... Windows 7 says its adware... Medium risk


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 6, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Anyone know of free IRC clients fow windows? xChat nags on windows, and mIRC is also a 30 day trial...


Use SilverX
Its same as xchat minus nagging


----------



## qfunk (Jul 8, 2009)

I tried logging on to Digit IRC just a few minutes ago... got kicked out twice for asking if there were any bots around... is it the official IRC?? Doesn't seem like it... mods fighting with each other.. calling each other idiots.... then banning me twice for 30 minutes.... I didn't wait long to watch the mockery of this IRC server... you must check it out... 

I've been to other IRC's too... was installing linux mint once and thought of getting real time help from the irc servers using the linux live cd... that experience was far better with IRC servers than this one I just had... please can you guide me where to ask for help on IRC when I need help and don't need to get banned for no reason at all??


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 8, 2009)

Anorion said:


> mIRC is also a 30 day trial...



But still usable...just like WinZIP or WinRAR...


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Anyone know of free IRC clients fow windows? xChat nags on windows, and mIRC is also a 30 day trial...



Check out all pages ( 1-3 ) & download/Test/use what you like & don't forget to post what's the best 

*www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Chat/IRC-Clients/


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 13, 2009)

AI f**ked IRC! and now no one come there!! guys join there while u surf this forum!! AI baba haye haye *img129.imageshack.us/img129/9704/protest.gif


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

^ AI is a good kid. Except he interferes now and then although none has summoned him. That's the only problem..


----------



## hsr (Jul 18, 2009)

so far, the thinkdigit irc has been under a testing phase, but not officially, though, its quite a place now.

Instead of whining and complaining about the channel, why don't you lamers join it?
It is not something that is disgusting, and if you don't join, we don't care.
I may assure you that it will be fun there, but wanting more people for help at the beginning is so weak and lame.
It is by joining and inviting others that make a channel more friendly and helpful.
Don't just ****ing come if you don't like to.

I thank sincerely cyberjunkie, raaabo and fatbeing P) for setting up the irc thing.

P.S. all the ***** who screamed and complained for the irc/chat system are nowhere to be seen. Screw them


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 18, 2009)

AI is no longer AI and is now called ArTiFiCiAlIdIoT, so he absolutely does not respond unless spoken to 

He's been joined by Botty, and there are plans to run a trivia bot as well. Suggestions welcome for how we can put the IRC server to good use, and make it fun.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

lol, to whom is _hsr talking to??


----------



## hsr (Jul 20, 2009)

^^ n@@b


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 30, 2009)

vamsi and DJ has given a new life to IRC...guys join..........


----------



## Aspire (Sep 30, 2009)

IRC not working??


----------



## ankit_1992s (Sep 30, 2009)

IRC server is not working..and giving the error "Unable to connect: Connection refused" when server used is 'irc.thinkdigit.com' and is giving the error "Unable to connect: Error resolving irc.thinkdigit.com/6667:
Name or service not known" when server used is 'irc.thinkdigit.com/6667'...please help


----------



## kalpik (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like the server is down. Only Raaabo can take this up!


----------



## MANOfJosh (Sep 30, 2009)

IRC down for a day

What's up ??


----------



## hsr (Oct 1, 2009)

prolly a dns screwup or got owned


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2009)

IRC is back!


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 8, 2009)

Yippe!, IRC is up n running


----------



## shaw-T (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anybody tell me which IRC client i should use for mac ? , im running leopard 10.5.7


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2009)

b0tman ftw!


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Who brought b0tman here anyway?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

^LFC_fan10char wtf


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

WTH! How the hell did he do that?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2009)

IRC Down? Gotta Contact Raaabo


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

robert [dot] smith [at] 9dot9 [dot] in


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2009)

Till the IRC is down, I recommend you guys to use freenode. There's a channel #grind there. 
b0tman is there at #hell BTW 

@Raaabo bring IRC back up Quick please


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^I mailed him. Let's see how fast he responds. We will meet at #hell. ALL: Join us @ #hell as #grind is overpopulated when us TDF refugees join! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Join on irc://irc.freenode.net/hell


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not able to connect using chatzilla. It tries & keeps on retrying.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

The Official Digit server is down. This is crap. Anyway, for telling me that you bought a samsung 2233SW and buying a Dell S2409W, I punish you with a PM *Cool G5*! Check PM!


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> I'm not able to connect using chatzilla. It tries & keeps on retrying.


same wid me, not able to connect through chatzilla


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the surprise krow. Currently logged into IRC but nobody is logged in. Where are you guys?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww I'm throwing my keyboard into the dustbin.I can never find any of the Digitans @hell. Guys, by the time Rabooo fix up the problem please come over hell...

irc://irc.freenode.net/hell


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2009)

#krow on Freenode.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah we are all on #krow, excuse my temporary disappearance as I am really busy.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2009)

^^DIE SPAMMER!!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 18, 2009)

^ ???????????????????


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ Look at the post dates.... I'm sure he was telling that to someone else


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2009)

My god, when will Aspirin ever learn?


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Another useless post by Aspirin. Another useless attempt to hound Krazzy.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2009)

What's with his obsession to hound/troll/follow Krazzy? I smell an alterior motive


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^  Niaaaa! lol
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> My god, when will Aspirin ever learn?


U know the answer


----------



## hsr (Nov 21, 2009)

*krow.skiller.info/Untitled-1.png

*FTW !!!!*​


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

What's the new address for Digit IRC Server?


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 31, 2010)

There is no official IRC server now.... You can join us at #krow on irc.freenode.net
Use the webchat if you want- *webchat.freenode.net/


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

@Cool Joe: Thanks!


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Guys. Just wanted to officially announce that I've bought server hosting to bring back the IRC server. It was down because of security concerns on our main server. I'll try and get irc.thinkdigit.com to point to the new server, but you will have to use *irc.raaabo.com* to connect for now.

This one's more permanent, and should be around for a long time.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Raabo.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2010)

@ Raaabo - thanks 

someday I might hang in there ( if I get some time other than morning )


----------

